# the Savage Tide hits Brisbane Australia.



## Jakar (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey there.

We are looking for 2 more players for a Savage Tide Adventure Path game that will be starting in the New Year.  We plan on running the game every two weeks.  The game will either be at Wooloowin or Acacia Ridge and rides are on offer if you need them.

We are a bunch of late 30 somethings that have been a group for a long time and are looking to inject some new blood into the game due to the loss of members to thinks like babies and control freak wives 

Drop me a line if you would like me to send you info about the game.


----------



## Jakar (Dec 17, 2006)

A bit more info.  The game will be set in Eberron, just south of the Lhazaar Principalities.

The books we will be using for character creation are as follows:
Player's Handbook 
Player's Handbook 2 
Dungeon Master's Guide 
Expanded Psionic's Handbook
All the Eberron Books
Complete Warrior 
Complete Devine 
Complete Arcane 
Complete Adventure
Complete Mage
Complete Psionics

We also will be using certain sections of Unearthed Arcana, such as action points.  If you want to use anything else from this book such as the Variant Character Classes, Specialists Wizards, etc, drop me a line with your ideas and we can talk about it.

We will be using a 32 point build for character creation and the characters will be starting with max starting money.

You can take any of the races listed in the books above.  I will allow any races that have up to a +1 level adjustment, though please be aware if you bring anything to off the wall, the npcs around you may look at you like you have two heads, which you may well do.

Again, please pm me if you have any questions regarding this.


----------



## Jakar (Dec 21, 2006)

I wonder if this mic is one.  taptaptap


----------



## Jakar (Dec 29, 2006)

Still looking for more players


----------

